# Wanted: all sorts of silver king parts...



## Coaster Brake (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 30's silver king frame that needs some things, so for starters, I need-
-The entire front headset, fork, bearings, cups, etc
-A crank, with bearing cones
-Some sort of handlebar stem from that era
-A saddle that would look acceptable on a silver king.

Thanks


----------



## oskisan (Dec 8, 2012)

*throw your leftovers my way*

can you throw whatever you pass on my way.. I'm in the same boat as you are.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 8, 2012)

That doesn't bode well for my search...
But I will let you know about what I pass on.
(If there is anything to even pass on at all haha)


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 16, 2012)

One week bump..


----------



## jpromo (Dec 16, 2012)

I assume it's a men's bike you're looking for? I have stem/bars and original seat from a ladies Silver King.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I'm looking for the men's version parts.
Though I could make a ladies fork work...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you need an art deco torrington neck?
Chris


----------



## momona (Dec 16, 2012)

*if you're not interested in the seat??*

... how different is the men's seat from the women's? do you have a pic?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 16, 2012)

momona said:


> ... how different is the men's seat from the women's? do you have a pic?




The nose is stubbier. The seat ends up being as wide as it is long while a men's saddle is longer.

This is the best picture I have of it on the bicycle. Corners of the material are chewed up but solid.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 16, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Do you need an art deco torrington neck?
> Chris




I will need one here in the near future, but Its going to be a moot point if I can't get ahold of a fork..
Thanks


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the ALU fork blades, sans steerer tube, in transit if that helps.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 17, 2012)

zephyrblau said:


> I have the ALU fork blades, sans steerer tube, in transit if that helps.



Is it broken, or do they unbolt from the steerer tube?
I am not very familiar with the silver king at all...


----------



## zephyrblau (Dec 17, 2012)

it's not broken. that said, I don't yet have it in hand nor know exactly what else is needed. 
does anyone know if the steerer tube is unique to Silver King ?


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mens troxel tool box seat*


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 20, 2012)

*1930's Silverking fork*

Hi coaster brake,
Here's a fork I have for sale if you have not found one yet. I took it off of a 1930's Ladies Silverking. This fork is straight and solid with no damage or repairs of anykind as you can see. It comes complete with the bearing cups, bearings and the other hardware needed. The tube can be modified to fit a man's frame by some cutting and rethreading with little effort. Note the slot for the lock "dog". I'm not sure where this slot will position in a man's frame. That slot can be modified also with little effort if necessary. The aluminum still has a decent unrestored shine to it yet as you can see in the photo's. 
You can have it for $140.00 shipped through the states. If your interested please let me know otherwise it will go on ebay.
Bye for now, Steve


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Silverking fork is sold*

Fork is sold.........


----------

